# Live raw feeding? Opinions?



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I saw a couple posts on Instagram of people letting their dogs after living rabbits and chickens to heighten their drive. I only saw good comments about it on the account saying it’s good for the drive but I want some more opinions because I’ve never seen people take it to that level instead of training hunting dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What drive??? You don't need to let your dog chase and kill an animal to increase drive. That's just ignorant (not you...the people doing this). You can throw a ball to increase prey drive or let them chase a rag for the same effect without being inhumane to other animals.

No, hunting dogs would not be trained to do that. People don't want their food destroyed.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

In my opinion, it diminishes the humanity of the dogs' handlers.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I agree with the other posters. There is no need for cruelty. 

If they are letting them kill live rabbits and chickens, what ultimately is the prey they are teaching the hunting dogs to pursue? What do they want the hunting dogs to do when they catch the prey?


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

As far as I’m concerned they aren’t teaching them it for hunting. I just mentioned that because I’ve seen that method used in say hog dogs who kill boars. I believe these dogs are for personal protection...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

allowing dogs to kill livestock and wildlife will NOT teach it personal protection skills. It will only teach it to chase and kill small animals.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Absolutely NO.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Kennaandkurama said:


> As far as I’m concerned they aren’t teaching them it for hunting. I just mentioned that because I’ve seen that method used in say hog dogs who kill boars. I believe these dogs are for personal protection...


That is what I figured. They use hounds to hunt the boar but then they send in the hog dogs once the hounds have the hog cornered. So no, they don't hunt with the hog dogs.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

wow.... just wow...
some people... really


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It will teach your dog to break from your side and chase small animals.

We work hard to make sure our GSDs don't think it is ok to go "squirrel!!!" and lose their you know what. So cruelty aside from a basic safety point for your dog, not advisable. Try playing two ball. Much more interactive and handler driven  I know a lot will disagree with me on this and that is ok, but I don't even want to do lure coursing, personally. I put a lot of work into my dogs teaching NOT to give chase lol Someone disagreed with me saying it's the same as throwing a ball for them. No, not really. I don't typically throw squirrels and bunnies. Unless I'm being attacked lol

On a side note I went on a guided boar hunt in Florida (what can't you do in Florida??). The Doggo Argentinos were dressed to the 9s in leather armor..they chased the boars and bit and held them while the hunter dispatched the animal. Had they not been called off after it was over (via ecollars) they would have done it in for sure. It was not my cup of tea, but then again I am not a Doggo or Cane Corso person, I'm a herder/flock guardian type of enthusiast. So no, I don't allow my dogs to kill other animals.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kennaandkurama said:


> As far as I’m concerned they aren’t teaching them it for hunting. I just mentioned that because I’ve seen that method used in say hog dogs who kill boars. I believe these dogs are for personal protection...


I am friends with a woman who raises hog dogs. They don't kill the hogs. They track, chase, stretch and hold. And if I asked her about this method I am pretty certain her response would be NEVER! 
Plus you could end up with a dog that was unsafe around small critters which would/could result in charges, fines and lawsuits.
Anyone who would do this needs help.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Stretching..yes, that is what I witnessed. They did have e collars on for the call off. Fascinating? Yep. Again not my thing. I have seen PLENTY of hunting with gun dogs and treeing hounds. That is also fascinating. My favorite part of pheasant hunting is watching the dogs work. Well aside from the meal I put on the table. The Pheasant dogs have such soft mouths when they retrieve your bird. They have to..it's your dinner. GSPs and Springer Spaniels..amazing work. Working dogs in general really light me up. The only time I am accepting on a personal level of a full prey sequence would be barn ratting terriers. They have it down to an art.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

My bad my memory was foggy. I do remember seeing the dogs just holding down the boar. Reminder: I AM NOT THE ONE WHO DID THIS OR AM WITH IT! I just posted here to get your thoughts because I thought that was crazy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

CometDog said:


> Stretching..yes, that is what I witnessed. They did have e collars on for the call off. Fascinating? Yep. Again not my thing. I have seen PLENTY of hunting with gun dogs and treeing hounds. That is also fascinating. My favorite part of pheasant hunting is watching the dogs work. Well aside from the meal I put on the table. The Pheasant dogs have such soft mouths when they retrieve your bird. They have to..it's your dinner. GSPs and Springer Spaniels..amazing work. Working dogs in general really light me up. The only time I am accepting on a personal level of a full prey sequence would be barn ratting terriers. They have it down to an art.


Totally off topic but the woman I know raises Catahoulas and I have an ongoing thing for her very gorgeous stud dog. He makes me drool.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CometDog said:


> The only time I am accepting on a personal level of a full prey sequence would be barn ratting terriers. They have it down to an art.


The Youtube videos are pretty amazing, seeing these ratters work. I think I remember in one the dogs eat them and lose interest when full.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> The Youtube videos are pretty amazing, seeing these ratters work. I think I remember in one the dogs eat them and lose interest when full.


From what I have seen in my life, it is a dispatch ..then lose interest. That terrier death shake. It is really so interesting when you delve into reading about all the breeds, how they came about, what they were meant to do..


----------

